
'Coldest place' found on the Moon @ 26 Kelvin - fiaz
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8416749.stm
======
pbhjpbhj
>the coldest craters in the northern polar region can dip as low as minus 249C
(26 Kelvin)

Um, do they mean 24K?

